# (Celine Box) is it true that Ombré Lizard Skin will turn yellow?



## wish4astar

Hi girls,

I have always wanted a Celine box in ombré lizard skin and was lucky enough to score one 2 weeks ago in UK. However, after doing some research on this lizard skin, I don’t know if I should keep this beauty. They say the white part of the ombré will eventually turn yellow (especially if you expose it under the sun). Has this happened to anybody??? Please let me know cause I really want to keep this beauty. But given the price, if the white can’t remain white in the future after usage, I don’t think it’s worth to pay so much for a bag that will turn yellow


----------



## Deleted member 676086

My friend had the mini clasp in this leather and it did turn yellow and she had to sell it


----------



## wish4astar

angelaccpan said:


> My friend had the mini clasp in this leather and it did turn yellow and she had to sell it



Thanks for your comment! Was it really bad? After how long from when she was purchased till it turned yellow?


----------



## Deleted member 676086

wish4astar said:


> Thanks for your comment! Was it really bad? After how long from when she was purchased till it turned yellow?



I think it was 1-2 years after she bought it, and it was yellow to a level that she no longer wanted it or thought it looked nice


----------



## Fifilabelle

wish4astar said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> I have always wanted a Celine box in ombré lizard skin and was lucky enough to score one 2 weeks ago in UK. However, after doing some research on this lizard skin, I don’t know if I should keep this beauty. They say the white part of the ombré will eventually turn yellow (especially if you expose it under the sun). Has this happened to anybody??? Please let me know cause I really want to keep this beauty. But given the price, if the white can’t remain white in the future after usage, I don’t think it’s worth to pay so much for a bag that will turn yellow



Hi there, just wondering if you kept this bag and if it turned yellow after all? In the same situation now but don’t want to spend the $$$ if I’ll have this sort of experience in the end!


----------



## Miarta

Fifilabelle said:


> Hi there, just wondering if you kept this bag and if it turned yellow after all? In the same situation now but don’t want to spend the $$$ if I’ll have this sort of experience in the end!


Hi there, I just read post and see that nobody answered your question. I have different brand bag same lizard skin and it does turn yellow. It’s a matter of likes or not. I kept mine I like the look of it, it got patina thing going on. But then i don’t baby my things, bags ,shoes ,jewelry, clothing is there to serve and make me happy not other way around .


----------



## Fifilabelle

Miarta said:


> Hi there, I just read post and see that nobody answered your question. I have different brand bag same lizard skin and it does turn yellow. It’s a matter of likes or not. I kept mine I like the look of it, it got patina thing going on. But then i don’t baby my things, bags ,shoes ,jewelry, clothing is there to serve and make me happy not other way around .


Thanks so much for the info - I ended up not buying the bag mainly because I got the grey in the end. That one goes better with most of my wardrobe. But you are right that these things are all supposed to be enjoyed - good reminder for me because I can’t help babying them lol! Thanks a lot for replying! ❤️


----------

